# Aswan



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Agriculture Ministry declared a state of disaster in Aswan on Thursday as swarms of desert locusts descend on Lake Nasser, the Egypt-Sudan border and the Eastern Desert.

Border guards sited the approaching locusts and notified ministry authorities in Hurghada, Halayeb, Shalateen, Abu Ramad and Sheikh al-Shazly.

Authorities will survey the reported areas to assess the situation and also survey other parts of the nation as a precautionary measure, the ministry announced.

Desert locusts swarm Aswan, ministry declares state of disaster | Egypt Independent

Minister can always shoo the critters away by waving his shib-shib at them

note to Mods: we need a flip-flop emoticon


----------

